
Private Machine Learning in TensorFlow Using Secure Computation - ianl
https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.08130
======
bendecoste
Hello everyone, we also have the supporting code we used on GitHub [1] as well
as a higher level blog post published on Medium [2].

[1] [https://github.com/mortendahl/tf-
encrypted](https://github.com/mortendahl/tf-encrypted)

[2] [https://medium.com/dropoutlabs/experimenting-with-tf-
encrypt...](https://medium.com/dropoutlabs/experimenting-with-tf-encrypted-
fe37977ff03c)

